

Facebook is down by Anonymous - zeynalov


======
koski
Sure it's Anonymous? Or some other reason, like the
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4731356> ?

(Edit: managed to make a typo)

------
Empro
This again? Ridiculous.

